# Help with my kittens gender?



## StormKat (Nov 23, 2009)

Hello 

Well, I've been looking online for help to try and find out my kittens gender. All the pictures/guides online confused me to no end. I figured he was a boy at first (no idea why haha) so I named him Igor. I found him when he was 8 weeks old or so and he's now 16 weeks. Oh and I'm just saying 'he' because that's what I think he is.
Any help would be appreciated C:










That's the best pic I could get


----------



## KittyMonster (Nov 8, 2009)

Is there any reason you haven't brought him to the vet for a checkup/introduction? They can easily tell you there.

When I found my stray I figured he was a neutered male because he had no mammary glands (read: nipples). I was right, so I guess my method worked


----------



## StormKat (Nov 23, 2009)

Ive been searching around for a vet in my area that I trust. I've had some bad experiences with some vets concerning my dog (aka they lied about her having to have surgery to get extra money), so I'm trying to find the right vet.

He does have nipples, but some of my friends have told me that their boy cats have nipples. XD


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

All cats have nipples. :wink 

From your photo, I think Igor is a boy-kitty. He appears to have a small space between the 'dot' of his anus and the 'dot' of his urethra. In addition, it is my opinion that the two larger blobs of dark color on either side of his genital area indicate where his testes would be. 
Girl-kittens' genitals look like an upside-down exclamation point. ! Having the 'dot' of the anus and the 'slit' of the vaginal opening very close together. 
You can check Igor again to see if his second opening is a dot (boy) or a slit (girl).


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

Funny, I think I'm seeing a slit under "her" anus, but the camera angle and "her" longhair aren't making it easy. My little boys are just a tad over 4 mos old now, and their testes are becoming pretty obvious. Feel around back there. If Igor is a male, you should be feeling the little bumps any day now.

Laurie


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

That isn't the best pic to tell . .. .

Girls: upside down !
Boys: :


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

laurief said:


> Funny, I think I'm seeing a slit under "her" anus...


I thought so too, but the flash is a bit bright and the angle isn't the best. 

 I felt I needed to give a 'confident' answer and with a 50-50 chance of guessing the right gender, I thought I could pull it off! :lol: 
I am probably wrong. But if I'm right, I'll pretend as if I never had any doubts at all.  

HM ~ AWESOME boy/girl example! 
I'll have to remember using large-print with : and ! as examples.


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

It always helps to have both genders so one can compare.

Here is your kitty:










Here is Jonah, who is male, showing off his wares.  










Looks like your kitty is female, to me. That's not the best pic, but that DOES look like a slit, and there is no "room" for testes.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

Here are a few more boy butt comparisons for you. These pics are of two male littermates, Goober and Gomer. The first two pics are Goober at approx. 4-6 weeks old. The third pic was taken about 30 mins ago of Gomer at 4 1/2 mos old. You can see that at 4 1/2 mos, the testes are starting to "pop".


----------



## ~Siameseifuplz~ (May 6, 2007)

Kinda looks like a girl to me but at the same time I see boy lol. If you can get a straight on picture instead of one from the side it might be easier to tell.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I got ONE QUESTION: Is Jonah about to _EAT his own LEG_? 8O 



hoofmaiden said:


> ...showing off his wares.


----------



## StormKat (Nov 23, 2009)

If that helps any more XDD
So hard to get a good picture while your cats trying to play with your camera strap


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

Still looks like a girl to me, but I am notoriously horrible at sexing kittens until they grow all of their "parts".

Laurie


----------



## xkitxgirx (Mar 28, 2008)

Wouldn't a boy have balls by 16 weeks? I mean if he was found at 8 weeks its highly unlikely that he was already nuetered, and even after being nuetered my boy looks nothin like that down there. He had balls from the day we got him at 10 weeks. Here's a pic of Sabre around the same age, hope ots not too hard to see. Only pic I could find of them showing at that age.










Here's another pic around the same age











After looking at these pictures and then looking at Sabre after being neutered(dont have a pic got neutered last friday) I think you've got a girl on your hands.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Male:







Female:









Blue points to anus. 
Green points to testes.
White points to urethral or vaginal opening.
Red is the length between "parts".

Looks like I'm gonna need to change my guess to "female". :lol:


----------



## xkitxgirx (Mar 28, 2008)

This has got to be the weirdest thread of kitty pictures I have ever seen. :lol:


----------



## StormKat (Nov 23, 2009)

Haha I know right?

No 'he' isn't neutered but I'm making an appointment around his 6 month mark, so I wanted to know before I made the appointment. I'd feel so clueless if I brought 'him' in and they're like
SUPRISE! It's a girl


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

:lol: It'd be even MORE of a surprise to bring him in for a neuter and they say: "Surprise, he's pregnant!" 8O :mrgreen:


----------



## StormKat (Nov 23, 2009)

That WOULD be a shock to the system! :lol:


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

Female.


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 10, 2009)

yup, I would say female as well :wink:


----------

